# My 55G



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

The 55 is here to stay no going up or down 




























Come home tonight and I see this


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Swweeeeeettttttt! Awesome setup and lovely fishesssss


----------

